

These goofy $1 glasses could make you invisible to facial recognition Technology - rahulroy
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/01/18/isao_echizen_and_seiichi_gohshi_s_privacy_visor_shields_you_from_facial.html

======
gus_massa
A possible "solution": Make a database with all the relative position and
luminosity of the lights in the glasses. I guess it is easier to identify the
glasses than the faces.

